# Telling a German line and American apart?



## Jesshika (Feb 14, 2009)

This might be a weird question, I'm not sure lol, but I was just wondering if there was a way to tell if your dog is from a working line or American show line? I know the American ones have more back angulation than working lines. I was reading up on the differences and it seems like the working lines have a much higher prey drive and are harder to train? I was just worried that I would have trouble training my girl I adopted if she was more of a working line.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

(Almost) exact same discussion going on currently in another section 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/152167-american-gsds-european-gsds.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-gsds-european-gsds-behavioral-questions.html


----------



## Jesshika (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh great thank you!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to help! I think the topic could easily fit under both sections, so it does get confusing at times.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

No, working lines CAN be easier to train because the higher the drive usually = the more the dog WANTS to work and finds enjoyment out of doing it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Working line dogs tend to be easy to train as they are bred with such in mind. Most GSDs can be trained in basic things thoigh.

If yoir dog is a rescue and older, it can take a bit to get training going. My rescues have been a bit slower to start with it, but once we get to know one another and I put in the time, they come right along.

I have a rescue right now who is probably a working line guy. He is slow getting starting as he was not introduced to training before. We are spending time getting to know one another and making our way slowly with training. Once it begins to click with him, it will take off.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep in mind there are also more lines than just German vs. American. There is American show line, West German show line, West or East German working lines, Czech lines... There are also "pet lines" which could produce dogs resembling any of the above or not resembling any of the above, such as the oversized straight-backed dogs produced by some US breeders.


----------

